# Life on Titan?



## Vladd67 (Jun 5, 2010)

Titan: Nasa scientists discover evidence 'that alien life exists on Saturn's moon' - Telegraph
This looks interesting, lets hope NASA gets the budget to follow it up.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 5, 2010)

It seems like a wild leap of the imagination to me, but let's hope it's true.


----------

